# Young Adult Genre Thread



## TiffanyLovering (Jul 1, 2011)

Just wondering who's got some good YA recommendations?  Both of my books are YA and I love to read YA.  I put this in the Book Bazaar in case anyone here is tempted to recommend their own books.


----------



## Penang (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been on a YA reading frenzy this summer and so far I've liked almost everything I've read:

Hush Hush and Crescendo (paranormal romances)
Shiver and Linger (paranormal romances)
The Adoration of Jenna Fox (dystopian)
The Hunger Games, Catching Fire, Mockingjay (dystopian)
Unwind (dystopian) - what I really liked about this one is that it follows a few different characters who have intertwined fates

I guess I'll also recommend my own YA romance novel, Songbird http://www.amazon.com/Songbird-ebook/dp/B0053NYOQ0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1309650806&sr=8-2

 Ang


----------



## jackblaine (May 22, 2011)

My book is YA too, and I've been reading some--I echo The Hunger Games (fast action) and also loved Never Let Me Go.


----------



## kchughez (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Tiff, I have a YA book that's 2 weeks new. Wicked Warlock. Here's the blurb, in case you're interested.
***********************************************************

Deakon Metcalf, a sixteen year old bumbling nerd has been bullied all his life. One day in class, he sides with Karri McDill, the captivating and refreshing girl he’s been secretly admiring and offends her ex-boyfriend. The subsequent beating lands him in the hospital. After he regains consciousness, he sees a mysterious bracelet anonymously left at his bedside. When he puts it on, strange things begin to happen. His bruises heal, his stuttering is gone and he grows a whopping seven inches.

Deakon isn’t the only one who notices his transformation. His next door neighbor, the homely Zelda, is more than a neighbor. She’s an Oria witch who gave him the bracelet.

Karri McDill finds herself wanting to spend more time with him. He can get used to his new cool life, but when he and Karri see the raw force of his powers, they set out to Germany to find answers. There, they hope to find his biological mother who he thinks gave him the bracelet. The few leads they have come to a dead end. Then stumble into a 16th century church and meet Loro, a man who knows Deakon. They learn that Deakon is a warlock conceived from a four-hundred-year-old curse. And they discover a secret that's been kept from mankind for hundreds of years.. 

When they return to Phoenix, something inside Deakon changes. He fantasizes about harming people, especially the ones who hurt him. He cannot push these evil thoughts from his mind. Soon, he attracts the attention of the Catchers, a band of mortals dedicated to ridding the world of warlocks and out-of-control witches


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Baling is a YA adventure that mostly has been reviewed by adults.  They seem to like it.  And it's only 0.99!

Why would two teenage boys want to break into an old chapel now used as a tractor storage shed?
What does a key hidden in the lining of a Civil War jacket lead to?
Baling will take you on a summer adventure.  The countryside is all but quiet......


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

The Door to Canellin is YA fantasy, and yes, even at my advanced and decrepit age, I like to read YA as well!

I'm currently on the latest Artemis Fowl book.  It's decent so far... the appeal has faded on the last couple of books, but it seems like this one might shake up the series a little bit.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi, Tiffany! My books in my sig line are all YA. (BTW, _IF_ by any chance you should choose to read any of them, I'd love it if you'd post a review.  )

I have just started reading _The Lighter Side of Life and Death,_ by C.K. Kelly Martin and it's very good so far.


----------



## VivianMarie (Jan 9, 2011)

Penang said:


> I've been on a YA reading frenzy this summer and so far I've liked almost everything I've read:
> 
> Hush Hush and Crescendo (paranormal romances)
> Shiver and Linger (paranormal romances)
> ...


I definitely have to second The Adoration of Jenna Fox and Unwind. Ang--you have great taste in books!

I'd like to recommend Katie Klein's books:
The Guardian
Cross My Heart

And by Susan Bischoff:
Hush Money


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

I adored a lot of the ones mentioned here. I also recommend Divergent by Veronica Roth--it's REALLY good.


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

My e-book Carnival Summer (in my sig) is teen horror/paranormal/romance, and in October, Simon & Schuster is publishing the first volume (of 2) of my teen horror quartet Dark Vengeance. It's a 4-book series from a few years ago, which have been slightly rewritten and updated, and which they're repackaging in 2 oversized books.


----------



## TiffanyLovering (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for all of the recommendations!  I've got a lot of reading ahead of me I guess!  Now I just need to stop writing for a day to read one!


----------



## Ksenija (Jul 1, 2011)

I am adding my own YA book to the list as well ...  The Curse of the LeRoys - it is an adventure novel/mystery set in beautiful Welsh countryside.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Loved, loved, loved _The Hunger Games_ trilogy. Do read at least the first book. Agree that _Divergent_ was a goodie, as well. Nobody has mentioned Scott Westerfeld's _Uglies_, _Pretties_ and _Specials_ trilogy. Very, very good. Obviously I love dystopian YA. I also recommend _Feed_ by Mira Grant. It's a zombie dystopian, but the focus is not so much on the zombies (you don't have to deal with scene after scene of zombies chomping on folks), it's more on how everyone copes with this new world. I've also read the second in this series, _Deadline_. Those are the only ones available as yet. Can't wait for the third.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I love young adult books.  Recently I've read In the Arms of Stone Angels, Prom and Prejudice, and Thirteen Reasons Why.    As far some some other Kindleboard authors I've read and loved, Portal, E-Bully, and Failing Test were all wonderful.

I also write young adult, and my novels are The Sojourner Series (Sojourner, Covenant, Second Sight, and Anathema), The Dreamwalker Series (Dreamwalker, Dreamwalker: Reckoning), and October Breezes.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

I write YA too, so that's mostly what I read.   I've loved a lot of the books already mentioned. I also really love The Iron Fey series by Julie Kagawa. I haven't yet read Shiver though I hear a lot of good things about it, but I have the audiobook and it will probably be next up on my iPod after I finish the book I'm listening to now.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm going to agree with the Hunger Games and Never Let Me Go. The Hunger Games moves fast and also has a love triangle, if you're into that. Never Let Me Go also has a love triangle and beautiful but creepy mystery undertones.

Also, I just released a the first book in a five-book fantasy series for teens. Here's a description if you're interested:

Thirteen-year-old Parker Chance has suffered from hallucinations for most of his life. He has been ridiculed and expelled from public school on account of these hallucinations. When his adoptive father destroys a picture of his birth mother, Parker decides to run away from home. He soon finds himself whisked away to a village of superhumans where he discovers he is one of them. Parker’s new power puts him at the center of a deadly mystery and he soon proves he is much too curious for his own good. The Fifth Specter is a funny and enchanting fantasy that will stay with the reader long after the final page is turned.


----------



## Simon Habegger (Apr 19, 2011)

I would like to invite anyone looking for a good YA novel to try mine, The Cricket.  The Cricket is a fantasy, rooted in classical mythology, and set in America a few years from now.  It examines themes of immortality, love, and transience.  Give the sample a try!  I wrote it for people to enjoy.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

For straight up contemporary I also recommend The Disreputable History of Frankie Landau Banks.


----------



## IndiaLeeBooks (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like everyone already got to my recommended YA novels... so I'll shamelessly tout my own as you've provided this lovely platform for us to do so!

My novel Hidden Gem is my latest and I'd recommend it to those into entertainment/pop culture/romance looking for a quick, fun read.

In my signature!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

There are lots of good recommendations here - I'll have to tell my 2 DDs about them!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Outside of the HP series, easily the best YA fantasy book I've read in the past five years. A must read!



One of the most unique YA fantasy/science fiction hybrid books I've read. The author took the idea of wizards, time-travel, and one street tough girl and ran with it. Worth checking out.



This one is my own creation. Nothing more to say except it's got a lot of happy readers.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm reading this now, and plan to give it to my daughters to read. It's not for very young adults, but I think along the lines of The Hunger Games age group. Has anyone else read it?


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's some of the ones I enjoyed:

Finders Keepers

Sam I Am (Book One of the October Trilogy)

Eternal Eden

Demon Kissed (Ivy Taylor)

And my book, of course...

Weaver Of Darkness

I hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

YA is my favorite genre.

I'm currently reading the 4th book in the Skulduggery Pleasant series. I'd almost describe them as Steampunk YA. Derek Landy, the author, has one of the most amazing websites out there.

Also, if you're into vampire books at all I'd recommend The House of Night Series by mother/daughter author team PC and Kristin Cast. Also, Vampire Academy by Richelle Mead and The Vampire Diaries by LJ Smith.

My favorite YA author is Amelia Atwater-Rhodes. Her first books were about vampires, but her shapeshifter series is my favorite. The first book in that series is called Hawksong.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ljcharles (Jul 6, 2011)

I second the vote for Divergent. It was really good.

Also, I love Jenna Black's faeriewalker series









And since you put this up in Bazaar, I have to recommend my book, Lifethread. 

I'd love to know if you check any of them out and what you think.

Lucie j.


----------



## SSantore (Jun 28, 2011)

I love to read YA books and I love to write them. Mostly the fantasy/magic/science fiction ones. I don't care for the gritty, edgy realistic stories. Here are a few of my favorite authors:

Andre Norton books has older teens as main characters, even though most are shelved in the adult section in bookstores. 
Diane Duane's So You Want to Be a Wizard series. 
Emily Drake's The Magickers Chronicles. 
Terry Pratchett's Tiffany Aching Adventures (with the Wee Free Men) 
Alison Croggon's Pellinor Books
MaryJanice Davidson and Anthony Alongi The Jennifer Scales books.

And, since we're in the Book Bazaar, my own book, _Something Wicked_. This is a fantasy using magic realism.


----------



## jennifermacaire (Aug 16, 2011)

I love YA books - and so does my daughter (16 and an avid reader). 
I'll use this opportunity to shamelessly promote my two YA Kindle books
The Promise (ages 10 and up) 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Promise-ebook/dp/B005H3EYIE/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313773145&sr=1-4
Sadie's Island (ages 16 and up)
http://www.amazon.com/Sadies-Island-ebook/dp/B005GVEDII/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313773093&sr=1-1

Thank you!
Jennifer


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Good morning!

Maybe I skimmed through a little too quickly, but I didn't notice anyone recommending Amanda Hocking, so I though I would. I'm older, and I really enjoyed her books.

And here's my shameless plug:  I would recommend my book, The Oracle!

Here is an excerpt:


THE ORACLE:


    There was a series of sounds that caused her to look in his direction. And she immediately wished that she hadn’t. “That’s sick!” she choked. “That’s so wrong!” Brahmin had removed the stick that formed the spit, and was busily ramming it through what looked like a carcass. “I suppose that was something cute and cuddly, like Dragon should be?” He was again looking at her as if she was seriously deranged, but she didn’t care.
    “Yes,” he answered, with a note of caution in his tone, “it was a pest rather like him. There is enough for both of us.”
    “Don’t worry about me,” she said quickly. Her stomach was threatening to do something that was not very pleasant. She was conscious of a metallic taste in her mouth and her skin was crawling. “I’m not really hungry anyway. Compared to that,” she motioned in the general direction of what he considered a meal, “there is no way McDonald’s was really as bad as everyone says.” She turned and dashed for the bushes. He may have seen her heave once already. No way it was going to happen again!
    He was looking in her direction when she returned. “I was somewhat concerned,” he said. “It is unwise to go off into the bushes when the predators in the vicinity can smell meat.”
    “I know,” she replied. “I couldn’t help it though.” 
    He nodded in acceptance. 
    She quickly averted her eyes from what was over the fire. “Sorry.”
    “I am not a barbarian,” he said quietly. “Not in the manner that you are thinking. You need to eat in order to live, as do I.” He rotated the poor little dead thing over the fire.
    “Not that!” She looked down at the ground and swallowed hard.  He patted a log that he must have placed by the fire while she was gone. Her legs were feeling weak and shaky, so she sank down onto the log, although it was far too close to what was impaled on the spit. “I guess I just never really thought about what we ate. Maybe I’ll just eat potatoes. You do have potatoes, right?”

Check out my blog if you 're interested in reading more. Www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com.

H.E.A.'s Forever, 
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Kim Jewell (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine are all YA...  The Justice Series is good for middle grade to YA.  Misery's Fire is an older YA, bleeding into adult.


----------



## ErinW965 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just found this book a little while ago. It's called Poisoned Star, and it's this YA, sci-fi, romance about a girl who is kidnapped and forced to pilot a warship for a race of xenophobic aliens. She fights for them until a hacker sneaks aboard her ship and starts to show her the memories that were taken by the aliens. I'm really liking it. =-)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just by way of clarification . . . . this is the BAZAAR so you you certainly may list your own books here. . . .if they fit the title genre.


----------



## J. Sterling (Aug 23, 2011)

TiffanyLovering said:


> Just wondering who's got some good YA recommendations? Both of my books are YA and I love to read YA. I put this in the Book Bazaar in case anyone here is tempted to recommend their own books.


i just published my book, IN Dreams... but not sure it's your cup of tea! great thread here... i'm going ot look into a bunch of the writers books in this thread!!!


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

A great website with LOTS of recommendations is Young Adult Forever. It's hilarious, too. http://www.foreveryoungadult.com/


----------



## youngadultfiction (Jul 28, 2011)

The Hunger Games was amazing (although I didn't like the other two as much) and everyone seems to like 'Uglies' so i'm going to check that out for myself i think. The perks of being a wallflower by Stephen Chbosky is another favourite of mine, very beautiful and sad YA fiction.

My own novel is YA too. See my signature!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

This is a neat thread to read. YA books are usually ?funner? to read than the serious adult ones. Glad to see so many paranormal recommendations. Like everyone else who likes them, I had tp write my own. The links are not in my signature yet. Dragon?s Fire mini series takes the traditional dragons that we know and places them as humanoids in our normal lives. They are about 20k words for $.99.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

*YA I've recently read:*

Before I Fall and Delirium by Lauren Oliver
If I Stay & Where She Went by Gayle Foreman
The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
Melissa Marr - All her books
Beautiful Creatures - Kami Garcia and Margaret Stohl

*YA Books I've recently purchased:*

Raised by Wolves - Jennifer Lynn Barnes
Lifethread - L. j. Charles
Hush Money - Susan Bischoff


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I recommend all of Cassandra Clare's books (Mortal Instruments and Infernal Devices series).

And of course mine.   DIOSCURI and REX RISING in my signature below.


----------



## Angela Carlie (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm currently reading The Peachville High Demons series by Sarra Cannon. I love them!
Addison Moore's Celestra Series is awesome.
I just finished the Hunger Games series. ♥

My books are also YA:

Loramendi's Story, A Lords of Shifters Novel, is only .99 cents

Dream Smashers is 2.99

Happy Reading!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I believe the sci fi Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson would be considered young adult, as that's what the main characters are I believe-- and the book is uproarious fun for old adults too!

Well, let me amend that to say GEEKY young and old adults, since Stephenson does get into some wild obscure mythological matters, as well as various software development paradigms along the way.

Most of my books would likely be considered YA as well, as the supercar stories are about my own late teens, and although the sci fi novels start off with the main character almost 20 years later, that's only the framing: the main plot involves him being stunned to recall vast swathes of all new events from his early college years, which include an abduction by time travelers, and some hectic visits to various future centuries. So he's roughly 20ish during the actual events themselves.

And I suppose I'd have to give the same qualifier to my sci fi as Stephenson's: it's rather geeky in parts.


----------



## StephanieVoid (Mar 11, 2011)

Both my books are YA fantasy. My latest one, Halfway, is 99 cents:

Cemagna and her brother Temet grew up in hiding. She never thought about the reason for this until Temet is kidnapped and taken to a place known only as the Wizardly Order.

Temet grows up inside the Wizardly Order, which he learns is an extremely dangerous organization. Ostensibly to help the general population, the Order actually exists to gather and control all wizards. The Ten Ring, the leaders of the Wizardly Order, enjoy the power this gives them... until they begin to view Temet as a threat.

Ten years later, no longer a child, Cemagna begins her search for Temet. She attracts the attention of Duke Von Chi, who takes her in and agrees to help her in her search. What Cemagna doesn't know is that Von Chi has his own plans for her, and so does Ormas, his son.

http://www.amazon.com/Halfway-ebook/dp/B0057Y4VJU/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309034691&sr=1-3


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Wake, Fade, Gone by Lisa McMahon

Or if you like something a little different try 
Please Ignore Vera Dietz or Dust of 100 Dogs by A.S. King


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

Another great YA rec thread--there are some here I haven't gotten to yet, and many from other kindle authors!  Thank you so much for the foresight to put this in the bazaar 

The ones I didn't see are Destiny Binds, by Tammy Blackwell (really cute with a sassy narrator, paranormal romance, unusual setting), Beastly by Alex Flinn (awesome take on the Beauty and the Beast myth), and Sun and Moon, Ice and Snow by Jessica George (another fairy tale turn, but a bit more traditional and beautifully written).  That's what I read recently that pops into my head.

My book is a middle-grades to YA opener about the only human girl left at her high school.  The US has started herding supernaturals towards her small North Carolina town, and shenanigans ensue--there's some romance, sci-fi, action, fantasy and a lot of mystery in it, because our heroine, Rainey Monroe, is certainly uncowed by her lonesome status.  I'm hoping to open the series for slightly younger readers and let it grow more 'adult' from there on, the way the Potter series does--lofty, I know.  Everyone who's read it has loved it!  This self-promotion thing is weird   LOL

Thanks again to everyone with the great recs!

Still though.  It's a fun mystery.  The second in the series is coming out this month.


----------



## JustinDennis (Sep 6, 2011)

I LOVE the Hunger Games. Definitely a great series. But also I must recommend my own fantasy/magic/dragons book: Through the Portal. Click in the signature to learn more


----------



## Peter_von_Harten (May 19, 2011)

I'm finding that the YA genre really appeals to me. I'm a big fan of realistic/gritty YA that keeps me thrilled, though I also appreciate the occasional fantasy tale. I think I might be more inclined toward gritty introspective stuff since my friends and I have all been through a lot, so I have some real-life experience with which to relate to the characters in books like that.

Two good YA books that I've read are _Paranoid Park_ by Blake Nelson, which is a crime story about a boy who accidentally murders a security guard and _Party_ by Tom Leveen. I actually read _Paranoid Park_ in two days because it was so hard to put down, and I'm finding the same applies to _Party_. Both are really great suspense/thriller stories that keep you on the edge of your seat and will make you think long after you turn the final page.

There's also a film version of _Paranoid Park_ directed by Gus Van Sant, though they left out some essential parts of the book which explain the story in greater detail. The film version doesn't have as much of a climax, but it's still a great movie.

Also if you're interested, my novel _Blue Car Racer_ is suspense YA as well. Here's the synopsis for it:

"On the highways of life, some go fast and some go slow...but at the intersection of choice, we must all face our destiny before we can move on."

It's 1993 in rural Montana and Colin Dirk is a quiet, lonely boy who clings tightly to two possessions: an over-sized hunter's cap and a blue Hot Wheels race car.

After living through the pain and trauma of his father's death in the Gulf War, he doesn't seem eager to grow up and face reality; a problem which worries his mother. Being bullied at school by Aaron Kinkirk only makes matters worse until Colin meets Eric, a former friend of Aaron's who has begun to stick up for him.

Eric offers to help Colin break out of his shell. But when the two go exploring in the woods one day, an unfortunate accident sets off a chain of events which threatens to destroy Eric's sanity and expose his dark side.

Meanwhile, Colin's mother constantly ignores him in favor of dating her late husband's best friend Robert, and Aaron has just uncovered a terrible secret...one that, when revealed, will change everything Colin thought he knew about his life.

Can he finally learn to grow up and face his greatest fears before it's too late?


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

Lots of great stuff here.  But I haven't seen any mention of books by John Green or Sarah Dessen or Jenny Han.  I've been an avid Sarah Dessen fan for years now, and I reread This Lullaby and Just Listen at least once a year.  I just discovered John Green's books a year ago, and he is UNBELIEVABLE.  Definitely check out Looking for Alaska, An Abundance of Katherines, and Will Grayson Will Grayson. He's smart and funny and impressive.

I also write YA, and my newest (see signature  ) is OVER MY HEAD. It's about about a high school senior who is looking for love in all the wrong places. Things really heat up when she falls for 20 year old lifeguard Cameron Cerulli. But is Cameron the love of her life or a player out to break her heart? NY Times bestseller Jonathan Maberry described OVER MY HEAD as "a funny, touching, and at times heart-breaking Young Adult novel about the search for love. Gorgeous prose, deep insights and a wonderfully rewarding read. Highly recommended!"  

Hope you guys get to check it out!

Also, Shana Norris' The Boyfriend Thief (see her post above) looks really great.  And I LOVE her cover.

Marie


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for mentioning An Abundance of Katherines--someone made a point of telling me a while ago I would love that book, and I completely forgot the title.


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

Abundance of Katherines was amazing...and I almost forgot John Green's novel Paper Towns. I loved that one too!  You are in for some serious treats


----------



## Storymagus (Jun 30, 2011)

I am seeing that there are mostly females here so I will show my feminine and agree with _Hush Hush_. And I also loved Lauren Kate's _Fallen_. Even to the point I have head plotted my own angel romance. A man doing romance! It'll be a challenge. My wife is the worlds biggest Richelle Mead fan and I know she doesn't look up from her books from beginning to end. My own YA, Nephilim, is an angel based book and weirdly seems to be doing well with female readers. I feel it is more of a male read but if you slap a pair of wings on it these days...what do they say. White is the new black and angels are the new vampires.

Happy reading


----------



## XofD (Sep 9, 2010)

I've just published my first novel. It's called He Who Conquers. It is definitely YA (assuming that means young adult), although I'd add that it is a bit more male than female orientated than most of what I've seen in this forum.

I would LOVE to hear any sort of feedback from this audience of enthusiasts. For this purpose, I've created a special coupon on Smashwords to obtain the book for $1. Please enter the code LA57T. Of course, it is also available on Amazon, and iBookstore, etc, and I would even post a hard copy to anyone who would even consider writing an objective review.

This is my first post, so please let me know if I am approaching the right people in the right way... with the right book.


----------



## drewschmidt (Jun 4, 2011)

All three of my wife's books are YA. Enjoy!


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

My YA recommendations would be:

Looking for Alaska by John Green
The Hunger Games
Beastly by Alex Flinn

I also wrote a YA mythological fantasy book, The Chosen, which you can click on from my signature.


----------



## Zander Schloss (Sep 4, 2011)

Classic YA:
The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger
The Outsiders by S.E. Hinton

Contemporary YA:
Holes by Louis Sachar
The Absolutely True Diary of a Part-Time Indian by Sherman Alexie

My YA:
Blue Hill by Todd R. Tystad


----------



## JeffMariotte (Jun 4, 2011)

I was on a great panel at the Orange County Childrens' Book Festival on Sunday (my new YA Dark Vengeance, Vol. 1 was officially released on Tuesday (paperback and Kindle, from Simon & Schuster), but we had early copies there). The panel was called Paranormal Tendencies, and included Emma Michaels (The Thirteenth Chime), Cindy Pon (the Kingdom of Xia series), Gretchen McNeil (Possess), and Inara Scott (Delacroix Academy). After us, my pals Nancy Holder and Amber Benson were on, as were Hope Larsen, Lisa Desrochers, Katie Alender, and Heather Brewer (whose fans are amazing!). A really, really good set of YA authors, and a very fun day!


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Here's a few of the YA books I've read this year and would recommend: 

Please Ignore Vera Dietz by A.S. King
Revolution by Jennifer Donnelley
Sorta Like a Rock Star by Matthew Quick

And this book was published as an adult book, but it really could have been YA
The Book of Tomorrow by Cecelia Ahern

Right now I'm reading the e-book
Getting Caught, which was a collaborative effort between Cyn Balog and Mandy Hubbard

And, my first YA, Dolphin Girl, was released this week.  Details are in my sig line.


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

I second, or third, or fourth... the Hunger Games.

As to mine, two of mine are YA, Fang Face and WereWoof, humor vampire and werewolf. They're like Twilight in a not-at-all sort of way.  My other books are adult, but cross over to teens.


Norm


----------



## Rashaad Bell (Oct 7, 2011)

There is the Hunger Games, especially since the movie is just about to come out.

Anne Rice has a werewolf book about to come out, I cant remember the name of it off hand though.

Just about anything by Amanda Hocking should fit. I know her vampire series, MY Blood Approves was optioned for a movie.

And of course, I might as well plug my book as well, The Vampire Manifesto. Its about a teenage girl who finds out she is destined to open one of the Boxes of Pandora.

http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Manifesto-ebook/dp/B005RUNVWM/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1318015316&sr=1-2


----------



## ffvp (Oct 12, 2011)

I have not read any YA genre books recently except the Harry Potter series, which I know is old news. I am looking for recommendations outside the paranormal or fantasy category, such as historical fiction, and Kindle is my new love for books. If there are books for younger readers or a growing-up series, I am very interested!


----------



## AriannaSilver (Oct 12, 2011)

I recently enjoyed Gwen Hayes' time travel comedy Totally Tubular, in which a daughter is magically sent back to her mother's 1980's high school days. It was a lot of fun and brought back quite a few memories.

Of course, I'd also like to draw attention to the inaugural book in my teen witches series, Teen Witches: Gathering.


----------



## XofD (Sep 9, 2010)

He Who Conquers by CM Dyer (ie me) is an edgy modern Hamlet tale, set amid terrorist attacks and power-struggling oil magnates.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm let's see, YA is basically all I read so here's a good list...

Hunger Games and sequels - Suzanne Collins (dystopian)
Gone series - Michael Grant (horror, paranormal)
Morgainville Vampires - Rachel Caine (paranormal)
the Devouring series - Simon Holt (horror, paranormal)
Midnighters - Scott Westerfeld (horror, paranormal)
Matched - Ally Condie (dystopian)
Divergent - Vernoica Roth (dystopian)
Birthmarked - author name escapes me (dystopian)
Enclave - Ann Aguirre (dystopian)

Those are just a few off the top of my head.

If you're interested there's a big sale of YA books going on... 10 books for $10

http://amzn.to/p8iz0R


----------



## tammijean (Oct 15, 2011)

I just finished Winter's Awakening by: Karen-Luellen

It is a fun quirky fantasy novel and the first installment of what I expect to be a great series.

Also I'm not too proud to recommend my own YA romance that has been doing well lately:

Alyssa and Brent have been best friends all their lives. So when Alyssa needs a boyfriend quick to keep the school gossip at bay he is the obvious choice...


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Rachel Hawkins - Hex Hall
Jana Oliver - The Demon Trapper's Daughter

both are excellent!

My two are YA:

*The Book of Lost Souls:* When teen witch Ivy MacTavish changes a lizard into her date for a Halloween dance, everything turns to chaos. And when no one is powerful enough to transform him back except Ivy, it sparks the rumor: Like father, like daughter. Ivy has heard it all before - that her father, who left when she was seven - was involved with the darkest of magic.

Making the rumors worse, someone uses an evil spell book to bring back two of history's most nefarious killers. Ivy's got a simple plan to set things right: find the real dark spell caster, steal the book, and reverse the spell. No problem! But she'll have to deal with something more dangerous than murderous spirits that want her and her friends dead: the school's resident bad boy and hotter-than-brimstone demon, Nick Marcelli. Nick's offering Ivy more than his help with recovering the missing book - he's offering her a way to ditch her scaly reputation as a lizard-lover. Demons are about as hard to handle as black magic, and as Ivy soon discovers, it's going to take more than a lot of luck and a little charm if she wants to survive long enough to clear her status as a dark witch, get a warm-blooded boyfriend, and have her former date back to eating meal worms before the week's end.

*Don't Fear the Reaper:* Grief-stricken by the murder of her twin, Keely Morrison is convinced suicide is her ticket to eternal peace and a chance to reunite with her sister. When Keely succeeds in taking her own life, she discovers death isn't at all what she expected. Instead, she's trapped in a netherworld on Earth and her only hope for reconnecting with her sister and navigating the afterlife is a bounty-hunting reaper and a sardonic, possibly unscrupulous, demon. But when the demon offers Keely her greatest temptation-revenge on her sister's murderer-she must uncover his motives and determine who she can trust. Because, as Keely soon learns, both reaper and demon are keeping secrets and she fears the worst is true-that her every decision will change how, and with whom, she spends eternity.


----------



## Renske (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my! I am very excited to read some of these recommended books - making a list right now.
I've just published my first YA novel, _Rose McGee and Me: A Ride in the Park_.
Let me also add _Paper Towns_ by John Green, _Walk Two Moons_ by Sharon Creech (this is more middle grade fiction, but I very much enjoyed it), and _The Truth About Forever_ by Sarah Dessen. My middle-schooler is telling me I must read _My Louisiana Sky_ by Kimberly Willis Holt. She loved it. Happy Reading!


----------



## Victoria lane &amp; R.T. Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

Well I guess I will add my first YA book out 12 days ago, I had more fun writing this story.  The story came from a dream, but now I think it was a nightmare.  (Vampire Bears)  I have a small boy lost in a prehistoric valley with talking monkeys and mind reading bears, plus a spaceship.  I said nightmare, no strong language or sex.  WOW no sex


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

"Want to Go Private" was a good one (traditionally published).

See my blog: http://www.eileengranfors.blogspot.com

My "Some Rivers End" is cool for October! (Day of the Dead).


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I just finished Miss Peregine's School for Peculiar Children, it was fabulous.  So different, lyrical, rich.

I just started Anna Dressed in Blood and have a feeling it's going to end up on my fave shelf.  I'm only like 2 chps in and I am HOOKED.


----------



## CKVolnek (Jul 18, 2011)

One of my favorite YA is 13 Reasons Why by Jay Asher. I couldn't help but get emotionally involved.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

TiffanyLovering said:


> Just wondering who's got some good YA recommendations? Both of my books are YA and I love to read YA. I put this in the Book Bazaar in case anyone here is tempted to recommend their own books.


I only recommend self-pub books. 
Portal was good. 
Spirit Storm by E.J. Stevens
The Burn by Anie Oldham (Dystopian) 
I have an incoming YA Mermaid Dystopian called The Mers, out on Halloween
The Gate of Lake Forest


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Rhonda Helms said:


> I adored a lot of the ones mentioned here. I also recommend Divergent by Veronica Roth--it's REALLY good.


OH-that was awesome!


----------



## JulietMoore (Oct 18, 2011)

I really enjoyed Matched by Ally Condie. It's quite the dystopian page turner


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Renske said:


> Oh my! I am very excited to read some of these recommended books - making a list right now.
> I've just published my first YA novel, _Rose McGee and Me: A Ride in the Park_.
> Let me also add _Paper Towns_ by John Green, _Walk Two Moons_ by Sharon Creech (this is more middle grade fiction, but I very much enjoyed it), and _The Truth About Forever_ by Sarah Dessen. My middle-schooler is telling me I must read _My Louisiana Sky_ by Kimberly Willis Holt. She loved it. Happy Reading!


Good luck on your book! Sharon Creech is AMAZING. I remember reading Walk Two Moons, but I can't really remember anything about it... It's been ages since I've read it. I do remember enjoying it, though.


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

Victoria lane said:


> Well I guess I will add my first YA book out 12 days ago, I had more fun writing this story. The story came from a dream, but now I think it was a nightmare. (Vampire Bears) I have a small boy lost in a prehistoric valley with talking monkeys and mind reading bears, plus a spaceship. I said nightmare, no strong language or sex. WOW no sex


My novel came from my dream as well! Vampire bears? That's... different. Very different.


----------



## Storymagus (Jun 30, 2011)

Rephaim and Nephilim in my sig line are FREE until Christmas Eve. They are both YA. I have put them up to try and get some reviews as they haven't been on long. Take a look. or don't. your choice. Not sure what you like but they teen adventure fiction with a twist of myth and a sliver of paranormal, all set in alternative worlds (one alternative contemporary and one alternative Victorian). Bordering on waffly now so will be quiet.

Happy holidays


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I hardly ever wander out of the Writer's Cafe. But my _Angel _ series is being optioned for more than one film. The production Company has been involved with five academy award winners like _Shakespeare in Love, Life is Beautiful, Fargo_ & _The Usual Suspects_. (The fifth one escapes me.)
Books 1 & 2 will be combined in the first movie. 
The eBooks are on sale now for $2.99 each and the links are in my signature below. I have _Angel in the Ice, Book 3_ releasing in January 2012.

My books are YA with a twist. Only creatures we know exist from the Bible appear in them and they follow the rules set forth in the Scripture. 
"Ms. Grace rocks the originality." by Werevampsromance.org

The series was also named AOL's recommended alternative to the _Twilight_ series back in May 2010.


----------



## Jeff Shelby (Oct 2, 2011)

Deadline by Chris Crutcher is one of my all-time favorite books in ANY genre.  I also love all of John Green's books and Maureen Johnson's Devilish is awesome.


----------



## RebeccaRyalsRussell (Jan 6, 2012)

Last year I discovered Cassandra Clare's Mortal Instruments Series and loved it. This month I bought the first book of the Infernal Devices Series to start my Steampunk Challenge for 2012. I'm so jealous of Cassie's talent.


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I hardly ever wander out of the Writer's Cafe. But my _Angel _ series is being optioned for more than one film. The production Company has been involved with five academy award winners like _Shakespeare in Love, Life is Beautiful, Fargo_ & _The Usual Suspects_. (The fifth one escapes me.)
> Books 1 & 2 will be combined in the first movie.


Lisa, just saw this. That's AWESOME!!!! I want to offer you my heartfelt congrats, and I hope they have the good sense to produce the movie so we can all go to the theater and be like, hey, I KNOW her from Kindleboards 

Marie


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!

I just pubbed my first paranormal YA romance DRAWN on kindle yesterday (HAPPY DANCE!) and wanted to add it to the YA mix here. Here's the info:



Teen artist Michelle De Freccio moves to England in search of a normal life...instead she finds a hot medieval ghost with a sketchy past.

It all begins when a strange guy appears in Michelle's drawings. When she actually meets him at the town's castle, she's unmistakably drawn to him. But something is definitely not right. For starters, he wears medieval garb, talks of ancient murders and tends to disappear each time they kiss.

Could he possibly be a ghost? Could Michelle be losing her mind? Or has she simply uncovered a love so timeless it's spanned the centuries&#8230;

*I'm kicking off the book's launch with a month-long DRAWN Blog Ghost Tour, which will include giveaways, guest posts, reviews and interviews...and all the details can be found if you click here: http://marielamba.wordpress.com/drawn-blog-ghost-tour/

Wishing you all great reads for 2012!
xo


----------



## emilycasey (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay, here's my shameless self-promotion: my book The Fairy Tale Trap is about a snarky teenager that gets trapped in Beauty and the Beast.

​But I really enjoy Cyn Balog's books, Maria V. Snyder and Janice Hardy, too.


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

Just published From Out Of Chaos (Cor Griffin Bloodsuckers) Book 2 in the Dark Matter Heart (Cor Griffin Bloodsuckers) Trilogy.

 

From Out Of Chaos (Cor Griffin Bloodsuckers) is $2.99. 
Dark Matter Heart (Cor Griffin Bloodsuckers) is currently FREE but will be $2.99 at midnight tonight.

*From Out Of Chaos (Cor Griffin Bloodsuckers)*
The Cor Griffin Bloodsuckers' story continues in the thrilling sequel to Dark Matter Heart.

Cor, Taylor and Caitlyn have put an end to The Creeper's reign of terror, but at what cost? The teens' lives are thrust deeper into turmoil as Detectives Tolliver and Orlovsky keep Cor under surveillance; Caitlyn copes with her transformation, and Taylor sets off a cataclysmic chain of events that will tragically change their lives forever.

"From Out Of Chaos" is Book 2 in the "Dark Matter Heart" Trilogy

---------------------------------------------------------------------

About the Dark Matter Heart Trilogy:
A new town. A new school. A new beginning. Seventeen year-old Cordell Griffin, and his mother, moved from Southern California to the Pacific Northwest to deal with his "sun allergies," and bizarrely restrictive "human blood diet". Cor has one goal: To blend in and be invisible. Unfortunately for him, no matter how far he goes, danger and tragedy lurk around every corner. Realizing that he and his friends, Taylor, Caitlyn, and Diana, can never lead normal lives, his goal changes to simply survive the experience.

Armed with knowledge gleaned from antique books and artwork, Cor and his new friends set out to uncover the truth behind the myths, legends and scary stories that keep us awake late at night.

The Dark Matter Heart Trilogy is the origin story in the Cor Griffin Bloodsuckers series.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Praise for Dark Matter Heart, Book 1

"Recommendation: Fans of YA vampire fiction would find that this is right up their alley. If you want to take a break from Twilight and The Vampire Diaries, give this a try." - Cate Tenmatay, readinggoodbooks.wordpress.com

"This book is 'FANGTASTIC'!!!... a fast paced action thriller. Woohoo what a ride!... I cannot wait to read the second book..." - Fathima Amirudden, Alchemy of Anne's Anomalies


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Sarah Dessen's books! Love them all.

My YAs are below. The Farewell Season is currently 99 cents.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

(Grin) Well, if shamelss self-promotion is allowed, read my book!

I adore the Fablehaven books, by Brandon Mull, and the Alcatraz books by Brandon Sanderson are hilarious.  I'm a huge fan of Diana Wynne Jones, and Patricia C. Wrede's new Frontier Magic series is really charming.  The Hunger Games series is also surprisingly brilliant; way better than I expected it would be.

I also think The Girl Who Can Fly, by Victoria Forester, is a beautiful, tender, sweet story with power and intelligence and everything I want in my fantasy.  I want that author to write mooooooooooore books alreaaaaaaaaaady!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd like to suggest my Crystal Shade (Epic / YA Fantasy)










"Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories."

Seven year old Grace always dreamt of becoming a guardian angel; like those who guarded and guided her people and prepared to bravely fight in a dreaded mythical event, the Crystal Shade - which never came. It's not like Grace ever wanted to see Demons. Or wants to know what evil and darkness is - things that no one ever faced on her world and as the legends says, the Crystal Shade carries within -, nor does she want to die to be reborn as a guardian. But she thinks the mysterious life of angels is so noble, a fable that it sounds exciting - until it actually happens.

Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1 explores the early life of a young daydreaming soul who is destined to reveal the forgotten past of her home world and to seek the answer for the eternal question; what the legendary Crystal Shade really is.

To learn more about this world, please visit; www.crystalshadeangeni.com (Flash based website)

*Digital Edition ($4.99)* *Paperback Edition ($11.11)*
 

_"This is not your everyday Fantasy novel."_ - Smashwords Review


----------



## Katy Press (Jan 16, 2012)

More shameless self promotion...!

Our book Tilly Greenway and the Secrets of the Ancient Keys - Book One Watchers is a YA book.

We're rewriting the blurb at the moment so will try out our latest attempt here:

The UK is straining under the pressure of the global war against terror. When a flood threatens to devastate London, twelve year old Tilly Greenway and her stepbrother Zack are evacuated to a creepy manor house in Wales.

Once there, they are drawn into a very different version of the world they thought they knew. They find out that the planet has had a long history of alien interference and is now being targeted by a group of shadowy alien entities called The Others.

ISIS, a sinister organisation with powerful connections, is the human face of The Others. Their plan, to microchip the population with nano-brains, will give them complete control over every human being on the planet. Once under control, the fate of humankind is far more horrible than anyone can imagine.

But Tilly has a strange ability to dream the future. A mysterious stranger has been feeding Tilly's dreamscape for years and though she has no idea about any of this herself, she and Zack soon discover that it is no accident that they are to have a big part to play in thwarting ISIS's plan.

On their journey they come across the Guardians of the Earth, a secret society committed to keeping alive the secrets of long ago. The Guardians help Tilly and Zack to locate the last twelve dragons, who have been hidden beneath England's hilltops for centuries, waiting for this day to come.

With the help of the Guardians and the dragons, the children must decipher a series of ancient riddles in order to unlock the secret locations of the mysterious ME Keys, objects of power that were hidden by an Egyptian Princess more than three thousand years ago. Then they must find and activate the first ME Key.

But ISIS are hot on their heels. With their department of remote-viewers and an army of genetically modified mutants they track the children's every move. Always one step ahead, both sides meet head on in a nail-biting finale on the peak of Glastonbury Tor.

​


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

My 17-year-old daughter just polished off The Hunger Games trilogy in one week. Just in case anyone hasn't read them, yet! She's also a huge fan of Sarah Dessen and Jodi Picoult, who of course isn't a YA writer but her books would appeal to older, teenage girls who like realistic fiction. Jay Asher and John Greene--also good tips especially if you're looking for male narrators/main characters. Rats Saw God by Rob Thomas is a book I used to teach in my creative writing classes because not only is it well-written and sharp, it has a male narrator. (Thomas went on to write for tv and film, which is a shame or we may have gotten more good novels from him.)

I've also got a few of my own to recommend as you can see .


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

I LOVE YA, but i'm kind of picky. I also write YA, which probably makes me pickier than most. The best ones I've read in a long time were the Hunger Games trilogy. 

If you haven't read James Dashner's Maze Runner series, it's also awesome.

I read a lot that I think are okay, but not something I have to own. Like Delirium and Divergent.

All of these are dystopians. I'm having a hard time thinking of other genres at the moment.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, 

I also write YA and published my first YA fantasy novel, Tangi's Teardrops last Friday. I'd like to add it here.

Liz


----------



## JD_Richard (Feb 22, 2012)

_Thanks for making this thread._ You are welcome to try _Air_, the first chapter of a synonymous trilogy that I have written. A crime novel like opening precedes a fusion of events that are beyond phenomenal with very human, survivalist drama. Lively characters span a spectrum of ages, challenge limits to longevity, and remind us of the need for parents and love.


----------



## Katy Press (Jan 16, 2012)

Just to let you know that our YA Fantasy Watchers - Book One in the Tilly Greenway & the Secrets of the Ancient Keys series (which I posted about already on this thread) is free all day March 1st as a special world books day promotion.


----------



## SheriLeigh (Feb 21, 2011)

*FREE FROM FEB 29-MAR 4*​

*Star Struck*
*YA Romance Meets Rock N Roll!*

Sara is obsessed with pop star Tyler Vincent, and as she nears the end of her senior year, she's determined to find a way to be with him--although her best friend, Aimee, keeps telling her to find a different escape from her desperately violent home life.

Complications arise when Dale, the mysterious new transfer student, sets his sights on Sara, and she falls for this rock-star-in-the-making in spite of her better judgment. When Sara wins a contest, she is faced with a choice--travel to Tyler Vincent's home town to meet him, or stay and support Dale in a Battle-of-the-Bands hosted by MTV. Their triangulated relationship is pushed to its breaking point, but there is another, deeper secret that Dale's been keeping that just may break things wide open...

_AMAZON REVIEW: "(A) kind of sweet romance and character study. Well written and you couldn't help rooting for the characters."_


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

For those who enjoy contemporary YA along the lines of Gayle Forman or Lauren Oliver, I'd like to offer up my novel NOTES TO SELF:



Here's the synopsis:

Two climbed up. Two fell down. One woke up.

Robin Saunders is a high school sophomore with an awesome best friend, a hard-working single mom, and a complicated relationship with a sweet guy named Reno. She's coasting along, trying to get through yet another tedious year of high school, when Em suggests something daring. They live in Florida-- tourist central--and Emily wants to sneak into a theme park after midnight and see what they're made of.

When things get out of control, Robin wakes up in a hospital bed and Emily doesn't wake up at all. Just getting dressed becomes an ordeal as Robin tries to heal and piece together the details of that terrible night. Racing to remember everything in the hopes of saving Emily, Robin writes a series of notes to herself to discover the truth.

"From the moment you start reading it you can tell that the Avery Sawyer has put her heart and soul into this story and given us all a gift on how to be better people." ~Charlotte Black, Bookworm Blogger

"This story is not just about a traumatic event but also about growing up. I strongly recommend Notes To Self, it is a quick and heartfelt story." ~Traci, The Reading Geek

"It reminded me a lot of If I Stay by Gayle Forman and Between Here and Forever by Elizabeth Scott..." ~Jessi from Reading in the Corner

"I think Sarah Dessen fans would highly enjoy this book." ~Alison, The Cheap Reader


----------



## Chelsea Campbell (Feb 28, 2012)

Silver said:


> I also recommend _Feed_ by Mira Grant. It's a zombie dystopian, but the focus is not so much on the zombies (you don't have to deal with scene after scene of zombies chomping on folks), it's more on how everyone copes with this new world.


YES! I LOVED Feed--it's an amazing post-apocalypse zombie dystopian with smart, funny characters, lots of action, and really detailed worldbuilding.

Right now I'm reading _Bright Young Things_, which is historical fiction about three girls in NYC during the prohibition era. It's great so far. I also recommend all of Sara Shepard's _Pretty Little Liars_ and _The Lying Games_ series.

And my book in my signature is YA, too, about a snarky supervillain who finds out his dad's a superhero.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

*CRYSTAL SHADE: EPISODES #1 ($1.33)*
"Thousands of stars could tell thousands of stories."

Seven year old Grace always dreamt of becoming a guardian angel; like those who guarded and guided her people and prepared to bravely fight in a dreaded mythical event, the Crystal Shade - which never came. It's not like Grace ever wanted to see Demons. Or wants to know what evil and darkness is - things that no one ever faced on her world and as the legends says, the Crystal Shade carries within -, nor does she want to die to be reborn as a guardian. But she thinks the mysterious life of angels is so noble, a fable that it sounds exciting - until it actually happens.

Crystal Shade: Episodes #1 explores the life of a young daydreaming girl who seeks the answer to the eternal question of, what the legendary Crystal Shade really is.

Length: 30801 words.

*IMPORTANT:* Crystal Shade: Episodes, is the episodic release of the Epic / YA Fantasy trilogy, *CRYSTAL SHADE: ANGENI ($8.8*. It was created with the intention of leading new readers into this beautiful world via its unique episodic storytelling and lower price. Episodes #1 contains the first full story arc, Chapters 1-3 of Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1, which is also available on Amazon. *If you already own Crystal Shade: Angeni, DO NOT buy Crystal Shade: Episodes.*

Crystal Shade: Episodes #2 - Coming on 03-14-2012
Crystal Shade: Episodes #3 - Coming on 03-28-2012
Crystal Shade: Episodes #4 - Coming on 07-07-2012
Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 1 (Episodes #1-3) - Available on Amazon.
Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 2 - Coming on 07-07-2012


----------



## trixycae (Oct 23, 2011)

I have three young adult books out on Amazon. One is a romance novella and the others are fantasy novels.

The Summer or Brian
The Other Slipper
The Altercation of Vira

They've had good reviews on Amazon and Goodreads and I've attached a link to my Amazon Author Page if anyone is interested in having a look.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kenechi-Udogu/e/B0034NIJKI/


----------



## Charlene Keel (Dec 26, 2011)

Try my book, *Dark Territory*, which is the first in a new YA series. Second installment, *Ghost Crown* will be out in June, 2012. It's all magic, martial arts and starcrossed teen romance. No vampires but it's got fallen angels, a monster in the tunnel leading into the town, demons in the basement, and a football jock who's turning into a demon. Something for everyone. And it's only $1.24. 
http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Territory-Tracks-Book-ebook/dp/B005CJZTF0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330613616&sr=1-1


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello, I have one YA novel.  It's a time-travel adventure, Timekeepers:  A Revolutionary Tale.  A brother and sister on their way to a battle re-enactment suddenly find themselves in unfamiliar territory; imagine their shock and chagrin when they realize they've landed in the year 1777!

Thanks for having this thread.  It's obvious there are a lot of talented YA writers out there.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

I love Tamora Pierce's books, especially the Protector of the Small series and anything, young adult or adult, by Sharon Shinn. A new favorite, among many, is Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children.
Most of my writing is for young adults--in fact one of my first short story publications about a million years ago was in Seventeen magazine. My backlist titles, The Time Keeper Trilogy: The Time Keeper, Child of Tomorrow and When Dreamers Cease to Dream (originally published in hard cover by Dragon Books in England and by New American Library in the U.S. will be free Friday, March 2. The third book, Dreamers, was just released on Kindle for the first time about a week ago.


----------



## Denise DeSio (Dec 9, 2011)

I recommend The Redheaded Stepchild by Kelly Hitchcock for the more educated YA reader. She writes beautifully.


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

Loved the Mockingbirds. It's a powerful story about surviving rape written by my friend Daisy Whitney.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Tif,

I have written an adventure thriller.  

1. The Golden Catch
#25 in Books > Fiction > Lad Lit 

Customer review:
"This is one of the best books I have read all year, and I couldn't put it down...if you like Clive Cussler, Matthew Reilly or Daniel Silva you will like this book, it had me gripped from page one and the ending is truly exciting."

2.  The Assassin's Wife
#3 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political

Customer review: 
"This book grabbed me with the first sentence. It was adventure filled and thrilling."

Only 99¢ on Kindle!


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Shameless promotion encouraged, right?

Night of the Purple Moon (YA/MG dystopian - 260 pages) e-pubbed last week
http://www.amazon.com/Night-Purple-Moon-ebook/dp/B007OVUPXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333803865&sr=1-1

Decent first review from UK blogger
http://www.yayeahyeah.com/2012/04/tuesday-thoughts-night-of-purple-moon.html

I am going free April 11 & 12.

Blurb:

What happens after space dust decimates the adult population. . .

For months, astronomers have been predicting that Earth will pass through the tail of a comet. They say that people will see colorful sunsets and, best of all, a purple moon.

But nobody has predicted the lightning-fast epidemic that sweeps across the planet on the night of the purple moon. The comet brings space dust with it that contains germs that attack human hormones. Older teens and adults die within hours of exposure.

On a small island off the coast of Maine, Abby and Jordan Leigh and a group of teens and children struggle to survive in this new world, but all the while they have inside them a ticking time bomb - adolescence.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

It was supposed to be a normal Saturday morning... at least, as normal as possible when you have to take part in a battle re-enactment with your geek-boy brother. But along comes a strange fog, and suddenly Kristen and Brad find themselves out in the middle of-- well, they don't know where. Eventually, however, they realize they really are exactly where they started out: at the battle site. It's not their location that has changed, it's the year; they somehow end up in 1777.

And they have no idea how to get back.

_*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale*_

E-book: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK
Paperback: http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

I wanted everyone to know that there is currently a HUGE 99cent ebook sale going on featuring over 150 romance ebooks by all indie authors! There's a page there devoted to YA romances. The sale started on the 8th, and goes on through 6/22, so it's a great time to stock up on your summer reads.

Just head over to http://bookloversbuffet.com/young-adult/

I'm really excited to have my contemporary YA novel OVER MY HEAD offered there for 99cents... which is all about a heartthrob lifeguard...but is it love? Or is he just a player? Beach read!!!

Thanks, all!

Marie


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

I'm also a YA author who likes to keep up on my YA reading, so thanks for all the great suggestions. I urge everyone to look at this website-- <diymfa.com> --for a great, comprehensive but short list of all-out wonderful, even imPORtant YA reads. You would have your summer reading list all in one place, minus the ones you've undoubtedly read (like Catcher in the Rye, The Giver, etc.).

And if you're in the mood for an emotional read in a kind of gritty realism-key, try my own YA novel, When I Am Singing to You. It just won a nice award (see below).

BTW, my teenage son is reading the ever-reliable Stephen King this summer. He's on novel #3 and reading them on his Kindle. I'm not complaining!


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

The Recruiter 
#1 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Ex-assassin betrayed by employer.

The Assassin's Wife
#7 in UK Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Political 
Wife of assassin becomes target.

The Golden Catch
#80 in UK Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Men's Adventure 
Hit men are hired to claim treasure found on ex-assassin's island.

"...the assassin with a conscience and a heart."

Suitable for mature YA on up.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The YA accomplices to the Knight of Death start with The Knights of Christ I:. The Journey Begins and kicks off with the adventures of Christopher Stewart, apprentice to the Knight of Death and Armand de Bleu, apprentice to the Knight of the Throne. Both are in Sir Barry's Academy as well as lots of trouble, as usual. Only $.99 at Amazon and also available in paperback from Amazon.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

Action-Thrillers suitable for mature YA on up. 

The Golden Catch
Usually read James Patterson, needed something to read waiting for his new book. Downloaded this after reading other reviews & possible one of my best reads of late. Fast moving, interesting...Struggled to put it down... 

The Recruiter
"What a fun read! Action packed and compelling the story of Chuck Brandt grabs you on the first page and doesn't let you go until the last. I just had to keep reading...Chuck, a world class assassin, has changed his ways only to find himself duped by his employer. He must rely on himself and the skills from his past to overcome the betrayal. And does he ever!...Be prepared for a great adventure."

The Assassin's Wife
"Meg Coles was a teacher married to a wonderful husband for 10 years and never really knew who he was until his murder. What she goes through to stay alive is thrilling and unreal. Loved it!! Will be looking for a lot more of Roger Weston's books."


----------



## BooksByViolet (Jan 7, 2012)

I like to mix up YA with classics and more recent adult fantasy.  I have to say I have avoided the Hunger Games like the plague because I hate being disappointed by the hype (i.e. Twilight) but I did enjoy parts of Lauren Kate's Fallen series (just got the most recent one because I HAVE to know what happens), Amanda Hocking's Trylle series (though I read it long before she got her contract), and I am currently reading the Septimus Heap series by Angie Sage with my kiddo and I have to say it is cute, a little long-winded for my tastes but I like the characters.  I am more of an epic fantasy nut (TOLKIEN and GRRMartin) so my YA series is distinctly epic fantasy.  The first, ESTELAN, was released in March of this year and I am working on the sequel intermittently while I finish my more adult series (along the lines of the Sookie Stackhouse/Black Dagger Brotherhood series').

Anyway, just wanted to weigh in since I read a lot of YA and write it too.  Thanks for all of the awesome suggestions - though my TBR list just grew exponentially!


----------



## J.M. (Jul 8, 2012)

This is a dangerous topic. Now I've added dozens of books to my own "to read" list. But I have to second some of the prior mentions- loved the Hunger Games. Also, Divergent is definitely noteworthy. One of my all time favorite books is The Book Thief which is YA, but definitely reads at an adult level. Also loved Between Shades of Grey (not to be confused with the adult book with a similar name  )


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

So many great reads!

I wanted to let you know that my YA paranormal romance DRAWN is going free for Kindle on Amazon this Weds. 7/11 (tomorrow!) through Friday 7/13. DRAWN is a time travel featuring a hot medieval ghost...and it's gotten lots of great reviews. Download your own copy by going here: http://amzn.to/z8azlC

Marie


----------



## sealy (Jul 15, 2012)

I _love_ Y.A. fiction. I'm currently reading The Hunger Games.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm publishing a YA dystopia in a few weeks on Amazon, Smashwords and Feed a Read. If you want more information I'm listed on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15730577-the-blemished or you can check my social media in my sig.

I've just finished a book trailer:






I'll probably pop back when it's published to promote anyway.

Also, they aren't a kindleboards author, but I would recommend The Testament of Jessie Lamb as a YA read. It's very different and quite challenging in places but it doesn't seem to be all that well known in the YA community and it definitely worth a read.


----------



## PaulaLynnJohnson (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Libba Bray's Gemma Doyle trilogy . . . Victorian gothic, with a lot of surprising humor.

And if you're in the mood for a paranormal mystery that's a quick read, my book The Grave Artist is free today and tomorrow (7/19 and 7/20)!


----------



## scottsigler (May 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. I've been off the boards for a _looooong_ time, so if I'm breaking any protocols do let me know.

We have a rare bird in YA fiction. *THE ROOKIE* combines scifi, crime and sports, and is the first of a seven-book series. http://www.amazon.com/Rookie-Galactic-Football-League-ebook/dp/B004EHZUNW.

*SYNOPSES:*
_Set in a lethal pro football league 700 years in the future, THE ROOKIE is a story that combines the intense gridiron action of "Any Given Sunday" with the space opera style of "Star Wars" and the criminal underworld of "The Godfather."

Aliens and humans alike play positions based on physiology, creating receivers that jump 25 feet into the air, linemen that bench-press 1,200 pounds, and linebackers that literally want to eat you. Organized crime runs every franchise, games are fixed and rival players are assassinated.

Follow the story of Quentin Barnes, a 19-year-old quarterback prodigy that has been raised all his life to hate, and kill, those aliens. Quentin must deal with his racism and learn to lead, or he'll wind up just another stat in the column marked "killed on the field."_

We think it's great for scifi fans, but is also a great way to introduce the joy of books to kids that are into sports and not scifi/fantasy/paranormal. It lines up quite nicely with THE HUNGER GAMES, though. The whole series is a metaphor for racism in our culture and how to accept others for who they are, not what they are.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

PaulaLynnJohnson said:


> I'm a big fan of Libba Bray's Gemma Doyle trilogy . . . Victorian gothic, with a lot of surprising humor.
> 
> And if you're in the mood for a paranormal mystery that's a quick read, my book The Grave Artist is free today and tomorrow (7/19 and 7/20)!


Oh me too! I love them as well. They have a narnia feel but with great characters. One of my favourites.


----------



## Mike Player (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Everyone!
My YA book is FREE all day tomorrow only - August 1 - from midnight to midnight.

VIRAL - THE STORY OF THE MILKSHAKE GIRL

YA Dark Comedy Suspense
What is it like to become an overnight viral video star?
Get it on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Viral-Story-Milkshake-Girl-ebook/dp/B0088P5HWU

Watch the youtube trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymi0RK_klBs&feature=plcp

Read an article in John Fleming's Blog:
http://thejohnfleming.wordpress.com/2012/07/31/the-american-comic-with-the-99-cent-potential-movie-about-online-hysteria/

Snap 'em up while they're hot!

Cheers-
Mike
PS. I also vote for Watership Down


----------



## Mike Player (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Everyone!
My YA book is FREE all day Saturday and Sunday only - August 11 and August 12 - from midnight to midnight.

VIRAL - THE STORY OF THE MILKSHAKE GIRL

YA Dark Comedy Suspense
What is it like to become an overnight viral video star?
Get it on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Viral-Story-Milkshake-Girl-ebook/dp/B0088P5HWU

Watch the youtube trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymi0RK_klBs&feature=plcp

Read an article in John Fleming's Blog:
http://thejohnfleming.wordpress.com/2012/07/31/the-american-comic-with-the-99-cent-potential-movie-about-online-hysteria/

Snap 'em up while they're hot!

Cheers-
Mike
PS. I also vote for Watership Down


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep, I was classified in the YA category for The War Gate. Here's the scoop:

Welcome to The War Gate, a paranormal romance/thriller. THIS IS THE LAST DAY (10TH) FOR FREE TRIAL DOWNLOAD-CURRENTLY AT #85 FOR MYSTER/THRILLER. Reviews will be greatly appreciated!

http://www.amazon.com/The-War-Gate-ebook/dp/B008SDVEQU/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1344083520&sr=1-5

"This was a solidly written tale with a trace of fantasy and complex thought used in defining the concept of leaping from one time gate to the next-excellent job of structuring."
Terrie G, Bitten by Books, 4 out of 5.

"The War Gate is a captivating book. Mystery, magic and the paranormal blend together in a perfect mix. I would thoroughly recommend this book to fantasy enthusiasts who also like romance.
Orcid, Aurora Reviews, 5 out of 5.

Tag Line: Through a miraculous conception, Avalon Labrador must give birth to herself before she is executed, to solve her husband's murder and her own wrongful conviction.

When the reincarnated Avy Labrador is kicked out of her stepfather's house on her 18th birthday, she has no idea that the man who raised her framed her mother to cover his murder so he could acquire a major software empire. Now, years later, with the help of her magician boyfriend, Sebastian, Avy is about to discover that her birth was otherworldly and for a purpose. The ancient Roman God Janus was so appalled by the heinous murder of Tom Labrador by his brother Drake that he opened up a War Gate. Avy has received half of her mother's soul light and half of a God's essence. Her mission is to put the real killer behind bars. The only catch: she must learn to "Gate-Walk", that's time traveling to the layman. She soon finds out that she is a drunk driver on the space/time continuum super highway.

Just when she believes she has too much on her plate to contend with, she learns that she's pegged the wrong man as the killer&#8230;her boyfriend is not who he appears to be&#8230;and Janus, the so-called God of new beginnings, doorways and gates, just might be the biggest conman and liar she has ever met. 
The War Gate has a heavy mystery structure, as well as paranormal/magic and romance elements.

War Gate Author's Note: The antagonist character, Wax Man, is not for the squeamish. I warn you ahead of time that he is the most disgusting, vile creature/human you're ever likely to read about. Not for younger readers under 13.


----------



## DianaNixon (Aug 10, 2012)

My new series named Love lines - http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=diana+nixon+love+lines


----------



## vgrefer (Aug 24, 2012)

*What would YOU do if you were seventeen, a woodworker's daughter, and your kingdom's sorcerer-dictator was determined to see you dead?
*

_THE CRIMSON LEAGUE will be FREE on kindle September 3-5, so don't miss it!_

Join Kora Porteg in the kingdom of Herezoth as she aids her homeland's organized resistance. Opposing the sorcerer who slew the royal family, Kora soon discovers she's a sorceress herself, as well as the unwitting subject of an old and often mocked legend. Though she accepts she can have no place in Herezoth after civil war should end, she fights alongside the usurper's sister, a thief, a scholar, two telekinetic brothers, and other members of the group that calls itself the Crimson League. As their prospects deteriorate, the League has no choice but to make a final stand against its foe and the army that supports him.

"The Crimson League" is the first in a trilogy of novels about Herezoth and its magicked inhabitants, as they struggle to make names for themselves, or simply to survive, against prejudice and evil. Find out more info at my blog: http://crimsonleague.wordpress.com/the-novel/


----------



## Mike Player (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Everyone!

Not getting enough laughs or suspense in your life?

My new YA comedy suspense novel is FREE all day Wednesday and Thursday only - August 29 and August 30.

VIRAL - THE STORY OF THE MILKSHAKE GIRL

What is it like to become an overnight viral video star? Sixteen-year-olds become moguls and moguls fetch coffee in the dark comedy suspense thriller VIRAL - The Story of the Milkshake Girl.

Get it FREE from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Viral-Story-Milkshake-Girl-ebook/dp/B0088P5HWU

Check out the youtube trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymi0RK_klBs&feature=plcp

Peruse an article in John Fleming's Blog:
http://thejohnfleming.wordpress.com/2012/07/31/the-american-comic-with-the-99-cent-potential-movie-about-online-hysteria/

Great Labor Day reading.  Enjoy the holiday and have some fun!

Cheers-
Mike


----------



## TeresaDPatterson (Oct 23, 2011)

I have two young adult novels:

Janell Has an Attitude
http://www.amazon.com/Janell-Attitude-Whatever-Series-ebook/dp/B007SPSD2M/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1346685724&sr=1-1
SYNOPSIS

Janell Henderson, Robyn Lee and Phoebe Lopez have been best friends since elementary school. They vow that nothing will come between their friendship, and nothing has-until Phoebe and Robyn develop a crush on the same boy, Valdez Green.

Janell can care less about boys. She is angry because her mother, Janet, seems to be man-crazy. Janet has moved yet another man into their home. She instantly dislikes Derrick, but her mother doesn't care. Janell feels as though her privacy has been threatened, but there's nothing she can do about it.

Between her best friends fighting, her home problems, and her increasing fears, she doesn't know who to turn to. She hides her emotions behind a mask of anger. Now even her teachers think that Janell's has an attitude. When the truth of what's really going on is revealed, Janell will need the support of her mother and best friends more than ever.

Sequoia Denise, Just a Kid
http://www.amazon.com/Sequoia-Denise-Whatever-Series-ebook/dp/B006KGVANO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1346686044&sr=1-1&keywords=Sequoia+Denise
SYNOPSIS
School is out and thirteen year old Sequoia Denise Washington is bored already. She thinks it's going to be another uneventful summer; one that consists of battling with her mother or being in the shadows of her oldest sisters, Desiree and LaToria. Then she meets the coolest person ever- Brandon. Brandon is fifteen, Korean, and the most exciting boy she's ever met. She befriends him even though she knows her mother wouldn't approve.

She's having a great summer until LaToria decides to just quit her job at the Times to dance in a bikini bar. Her mother finds out about Brandon and forbids her to see him again. Next, Desiree shocks them with a secret, one with devastating consequences. Suddenly, her whole world is spinning out of control.

When will her family stop treating her like she's just a little kid? Can she handle the news that Brandon has to move? Should she try to form a bond with the father she's never met? How will she ever cope with losing a family member?


----------



## DougSolter (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, Everyone!


----------



## devgohan (Sep 1, 2012)

_The Creators: Science-Fiction Fantasy Romance Epic FREE on Kindle_










*Andrew Miller has lost the love of his life.*

His soulmate Regina Lopez has been stripped away from him far too soon. Desperate to reunite with her again, he'll go anywhere and do anything -- even if that means traveling into the afterlife, deep into the recesses of his mind, to the ends of the universe or through the throes of time itself. Along Andrew's tumultuous and painful journey, he discovers a latent ability that the star-crossed lovers have always possessed but have tragically forgotten. That they are Creators -- unlimited in ability and irrevocably in love -- inevitably bound through matter, energy, space and time.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Creators-ebook/dp/B008LYE76A - GET on Amazon

http://thecreatorsbook.com - Check out the fantastic site


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Great thread!

I'm a YA author with 2 series on the go:

The Marchwood Vampire Series  - an urban/historical fantasy
and
The OUTSIDE Series - a post-apocalyptic road-trip thriller

Some YAs I've really enjoyed are: The Hunger Games, Divergent, Raven, Fairy Circle and Wicked Lovely. Just about to read The Forest of Hands and Teeth.


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

My books are YA.   I also love reading YA as much as I love writing it.

YA Paranormal: Imprinted Souls Series (Imprinted Souls, Bloodlust, Divine Ashes, Blood Bound, and Shattered Souls.)

YA Fantasy/Paranormal: Academy of the Fallen (Wide Awake and Nephilim)


----------



## DomEagle (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey everybody! I thought I'd join in here and mention my debut YA novel.

*The Love Pentagon - *Available for *$2.45 and £1.53*






_17 year old James Smith lives a careless life, religiously following what he calls 'The 5 rules of not caring'. However, somewhere in the midst of womanising and obsessing over ginger-haired girls, he meets the impossibly perfect Laura Hills. Gradually, he begins to discover the error of his ways, in this coming-of-age novel.

But, little does he know, everything is not quite as it seems... A disturbing sequence of events are unfolding, and a mysterious stalker has an obsession of their own._

*If you're unsure about the book click here for the FREE Wattpad sample of the Prologue and Chapter 1!*










*UK Link: US Link:*

 
 

If you would like any info, or to contact me, please post below or follow me on Twitter [included in signature]

Thanks!
Dominic Eagle​


----------



## Juganhut (Oct 23, 2012)

*Sky of Dust: The Last Weapon*

I wrote this book a few months ago as part of a three part series. The second book is almost done I hope to have it out before the end of the year. It has gotten some good reviews so I am hoping I am on to something

It is a Young Adult novel, and has kind of a Hunger Games feel to it. I do not like the reference but it is what it is.

Action, adventure, love, loss, betrayal.

It has a little bit for everyone.










http://www.amazon.com/Sky-Dust-Last-Weapon-ebook/dp/B0090RI2N6

When Dalyn, a fourteen year old boy growing up in the post apocalyptic state of Renatus, discovers that his dad was alive after five years of being missing, he is forced on an adventure to find the truth about himself and how to control his unusual abilities.

Action, adventure, loyalty, betrayal, hate, and love await Dalyn and his friends as the mysteries of the Renatus government are unraveled, revealing a startling truth.

Fans of The Hunger Games and Percy Jackson series will enjoy this fast paced journey.


----------



## Sharlay (Dec 17, 2012)

So this is a group to advertise and find young adult romance fiction books...

Here's mine...

Pretend $2.99

When April's boyfriend, Kyle breaks up with her she is heart broken. She can't seem to get over him, but when her best friend's brother poses as her boyfriend at a party to make Kyle jealous and it works, she hatches the perfect plan or so she thinks...Sometimes pretending isn't the best game to play especially when pretending can become real and especially when you're pretending with your best friend's brother.

Click on cover below


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Sharlay!

We allow only a few genre threads so as to not splinter things too much for our reader-members' use.  There's an existing Young Adult thread, so I merged your post with that one.

To see which genre threads have been established, please check out the Threadipedia and FAQ at the top of the Book Bazaar.

Thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Sharlay (Dec 17, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hi, Sharlay!
> 
> We allow only a few genre threads so as to not splinter things too much for our reader-members' use. There's an existing Young Adult thread, so I merged your post with that one.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks


----------



## AmiViolet (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi all  I just recently published my book, Broken Cadence. I have a hard time classifying it, but feel it could reach a YA adult audience very well as it focuses on a 17 year old girl's struggle to overcome her past and find real love. The only odd thing is ... she hears demons speaking to her in her mind. The description is in my signature  $5.99 on kindle, and $11.11 for paperback!
Find out more at my website:
www.BrokenCadenceTheBook.com

Below are links to amazon!
Broken Cadence: A Novel / A Screenplay
Broken Cadence Kindle


----------



## Kellie Sheridan (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a YA addict. I book blog about YA, I work for a YA press, and I write YA. Love, love, love.

So in case any of you are looking for a zombie/YA combo, I'd love for you to check out Mortality. It's on sale for the next week for $2.99

Mortality - http://www.amazon.com/Mortality-The-Hitchhiker-Strain-Volume/dp/0991789717
After surviving a deadly plague outbreak, sixteen-year-old Savannah thought she had lived through the very worst of human history. There was no way to know that the miracle vaccine would put everyone at risk for a fate worse than un-death. Now, two very different kinds of infected walk the Earth, intent on nothing but feeding and destroying what little remains of civilization.

When the inoculated are bitten, infection means watching on in silent horror as self-control disappears and the idea of feasting on loved ones becomes increasingly hard to ignore. Starving and forced to live inside of the abandoned high school, all Savannah wants is the chance to fight back. When a strange boy arrives with a plan to set everything right, she gets her chance. Meeting Cole changes everything. Mere survival will never be enough.


----------



## Dingo (Dec 28, 2011)

I wrote a YA novel a few years back and it was awarded the eLit Bronze Medal for Young Adult/ Juvenile Fiction in 2011. The title is, A Wind In Montana.

Click on the cover below to go to the Amazon page.


----------



## Sharlay (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey, both of my books are YA Romace stories.

Titles: Pretend & Living with the Bad Boy...


----------



## MommaSaysRead (Feb 10, 2013)

Absolutely check out Sarra Cannon's Peachville High Demons! It's so awesome


And I also love Addison Moore's Celestra Series


And for both series..The first one's free! You will be hooked.


----------



## StJohn (May 5, 2013)

YA books are a very deep pleasure. They can sometimes be juvenile, which is disappointing, but the best YA novels are the ones with a depth and complexity that can appeal to all ages. Novels like _The Neverending Story_ and _The Order of Odd-Fish_ are shining lights of the genre.

I've recently had the thrill of seeing my own YA novel published. _Radium Baby_ is a comedy/adventure story set in the 1920s (easily my favorite decade&#8230 and it's free on Amazon until the 7th of May if you're interested in nabbing a copy:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CIWK6C0/


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

All we wanted to do was hitchhike across Canada before we got into the college grind - get to know our country. Everyone said travelling was educational and my best friend Shirley and I thought it would be fun and exciting to go off on our own. Neither of us expected the nightmare it would turn out to be.


----------



## RFGrenvile (Apr 4, 2013)

If you want a change from the usual fare, my book Neverwas is for you. Romance, triangles, spoiled siblings, popularity, all the things that young people care about told in the classic style of traditional fairy tales. These tales are fresh and twisted enough to intrigue a YA reader, but presented in a way that is still appropriate to share with younger readers.

Check it out: Neverwas


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

If you're into something a bit different, writing that's funny but with a serious underside, you could do worse than give the books below a try.
I write YA fiction for people who are not obsessed with werewolves, vampires or Robert Pattinson's home number (although if you are, don't despair, you'll probably like it too). 
_Luke I Am Your Father_ is about a no-hoper 16 year old who manages to get his girlfriend pregnant somehow but is completely at a loss when faced by the challenges of fatherhood. Luckily, his helpful friends devise a series of tests to see if he's up to the job. Unluckily, his friends have a pretty warped idea of what this means.
_Memoir of a Gothic Girl _features a teen's decision to 'go Goth' as a solution to her disastrous life but unfortunately she has very little idea of what this involves. She has to learn what to wear, what music to listen to and how to snag herself the ideal trophy male.
_Live Long & Prospero_ (soon to be unleashed upon an unsuspecting world) is about a bunch of lunatics on a lighthouse in 1983. It features a deeply dysfunctional Captain, some rather nasty drug dealers and a hamster called Steve.

In case you're wondering, these three books are not part of a series.


----------



## MommaSaysRead (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome YA Fantasy Series!

http://www.amazon.com/Cornerstone-Souls-The-Stones-ebook/dp/B009K6K4V0/


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

✭The Recruiter
"This was a thriller from start to finish...Main character was a hero."

✭The Assassin's Wife
"Written to keep you on edge...Hard to put down. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"

✭The Golden Catch
"Roger Weston uses the opening paragraph, even the first sentence, to grab your attention and hold on to you...Frank Murdoch is the assassin with a conscience and a heart." 

✭Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Fancy some fast paced YA dystopia? The Blemished series might be for you. I've just published the final book in the series, so now is a great time to get into the books.

The Blemished - Book 1: http://www.amazon.com/The-Blemished-Series-ebook/dp/B008UP8C52

In a world filled with stunning clones Mina Hart is Blemished. Her genes are worthless and that takes away her rights: her right to an Education, her right to a normal life and her right to have a child.

Mina keeps a dangerous secret which she never thought she could share until she meets Angela on her first day at St Jude's School. But their friendship is soon complicated by Angela's adoptive brother Daniel. Mina finds herself drawn to his mysterious powers and impulsive nature. Then there is the gorgeous clone Sebastian who Mina is forbidden from even speaking to&#8230;

The Blemished is a frightening take on a fractured future where the Genetic Enhancement Ministry have taken control of Britain. It will take you on a ride filled with adventure, romance and rebellion.

The Vanished - Book 2: http://www.amazon.com/Vanished-Blemished-ebook/dp/B00B76P2KO

Mina Hart fought her way out of Area 14. She made it to The Clans so that she can live a normal life with her friends and her father. But what she finds is no safe haven.

As her best friend turns against her and the Compounders treat her with distrust, Mina begins to suspect foul play at the very heart of her new home. Just to make matters worse, the threat of war is coming. The Clans are turning against each other, and Mina is caught in the middle.

The Unleashed - Book 3: http://www.amazon.com/The-Unleashed-Blemished-3-ebook/dp/B00E2T7Y1I

Mina's world is turned upside down as an important person from her past materialises to take her away from the Compound. She finds herself separated from her friends and facing life-changing decisions on her own.

Meanwhile Daniel is on a mission to find Mina when he becomes involved in the Resistance - along with the rest of the Freaks. His visions take their toll as he learns of an event that could devastate the people he loves the most. Only he can stop it.

Angela finds herself on the adventure of a lifetime as she helps Sebastian find his father in Area 14. After action and adventure on the way there, the group are thrown into another life and death situation... can Angela find a way out?

Fans of the popular YA dystopia series Blemished will not be disappointed by this thrilling conclusion. It will keep you guessing right up to the very last page.

Plus two novellas in The Fractured, which put the spotlight on secondary characters from the first book: http://www.amazon.com/The-Fractured-Blemished-Series-ebook/dp/B00BUR609W and http://www.amazon.com/The-Fractured-Maggie-Blemished-ebook/dp/B00CL8B1SY

Enjoy


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

✭The Recruiter
"This was a thriller from start to finish...Main character was a hero."

✭The Assassin's Wife
"Written to keep you on edge...Hard to put down. Makes you feel like you are with the people in the story!"

✭The Golden Catch
"Roger Weston uses the opening paragraph, even the first sentence, to grab your attention and hold on to you...Frank Murdoch is the assassin with a conscience and a heart." 

✭Fatal Return
"Not only did I learn a little history but the book was a good mystery with enough characters to make it hard to put down."


----------



## apenniman (Jul 25, 2013)

I love reading and writing young adult novels, especially those centered around friendship and love. 

My book, Fighting the Current, is now available on Amazon. It's an awesome summer read for anyone who wants to imagine themselves at the beach. 

Seventeen-year-old Kaleia lives in a small town on the northern shore of Oahu, Hawaii. To avoid constant tension at home from her cold-hearted aunt and meek mother, she spends most of her time with her "true" family: her two best friends, Hayden and Kane, and her beloved mentor, Kekoa. Together they enjoy the vast expanses of shoreline, surfing and appreciating the beauty of the island.

Kaleia feels as if nothing could harm her makeshift family.However, the summer before her senior year of high school, a series of unsettling events shifts the sand beneath her feet, forcing her to lose her stable footing. A recurring nightmare about her real father, a man her mother and aunt refuse to talk about, starts to plague Kaleia again, reminding her that a part of her is always missing. An art contest-her only way to afford college-has a fast-approaching deadline, though she is hesitant to enter. Unfamiliar feelings surface when Hayden returns home from vacation. To make matters worse, Kekoa suffers a stroke and ends up fighting for his life in the hospital.

As Kaleia tries to overcome the rough waves life has tossed at her, a shocking secret leaves her flailing in the aftermath. In order to survive, she must fight the rough current and summon her inner strength to face her fears, her past, and her future.



Free extended excerpt at my website: http://angelapenniman.weebly.com/novel-excerpt.html

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a YA speculative fiction book (The Perpetual Motion Club) being launched tomorrow. I'm looking for readers to post some reviews. I'd like to give out five or six free versions (.mobi) to anyone willing to give it a review on Amazon. Send email to [email protected] if interested.

Here's the description: 

Elsa Webb just wants to make it through her  high school years with her dignity intact, but everyone - parents, teachers, basketball team - seems to be against her. She turns to the murky world of perpetual motion phenomena for answers. She starts a perpetual motion club and immerses herself in a strange, new scene filled with dubious characters intent on defying the laws of physics. As she gets caught up in the idea of building a perpetual motion machine, Elsa treads dangerously close to the edge of sanity until salvation comes from the last place she expected it. Told with light humor, The Perpetual Motion Club is for anybody who has ever had an idea.


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

My book Far Out is YA. I have just uploaded a new blurb to Amazon.com and to Amazon.co.uk to give a more accurate flavour of the book, and of course you've got Look Inside before you have to get your pocket book out. The sub-genres within YA are Science Fiction (it's set 100 years into the future) and Family (because it deals with Saffron's coming-of-age and her relationship with her father).

Id' like also to mention (since I'm here) I absolutely loved Throne of Glass by Sarah J. Maas. You'll see it in my reading list.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello,

I also am a fan of YA and write it as well; my books are listed in my signature line.

Aside from that little bit of self-promotion (  ) I read a couple of YA books over the summer, and am currently reading an old favorite from when I was a teenager, *The Witch of Blackbird Pond * by Elizabeth George Speare. It's about a young girl in the 17th century who is orphaned and leaves her home in Jamaica to live with relatives she has never met in Massachusetts. They are Puritans, as is the entire countryside, and the trouble she lands herself in right from her arrival is enough to keep you turning the pages!

Another YA author I have discovered in the past year is Gail Carson Levine, author of *Ella Enchanted*, *Fairest*, and several books on fairies that are a fun read. If you love fairy tale spoofs, she is your go to author.

And if you have never read it, the YA classic *The Outsiders * still has a lot to say although it takes place almost 50 years ago now. The lessons about coming of age, being true to yourself, and letting go of those you love will always be timeless.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

My book (in my signature) is a YA fantasy. I just dropped the price to 99c.


----------



## W.A. (Oct 21, 2013)

_Starfall_ by W.A. Fulkerson is an awesome, under the radar YA read. It's a fantasy novel about a world where everyone is born with their own star, and they grow up watching it because when it falls, they get to choose a gift. The world is split up into nations based on what gifts everyone has chosen: people who choose extraordinary speed are called Flares, those who choose extraordinary strength become Nebulae, and those who choose extraordinary perception become Hawkeyes. The book follows these twin brothers named Ducasus and Malleus, who are born into slavery in the country of Flaroria, watching their stars.

It's going to be free on kindle from October 31-November 3 if you want to check it out: http://www.amazon.com/Starfall-ebook/dp/B00BJBI4GG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1382389424&sr=8-1&keywords=starfall+fulkerson


----------



## abnormallyyours (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I see this thread has been quiet since August. After reading the guidelines, I believe I should be posting here regardless...

My Contemporary Realistic Fiction book, SWEET TEA is up on Kindle. Here is a pic and blurb:

After viewing an afternoon talk show, sixteen-year-old Olivia discovers her mother's strange behavior might be more than a case of eccentricity, she may be mentally ill. Olivia fears being left behind to care for her mother when older sister CeCe moves away in June to take a shot at stardom. After the truth about her mother is confirmed, Olivia is faced with more decisions than any sixteen-year-old should have to make. With no adult family members to turn to, Olivia has to trust the only people who have offered help: one strange man and a friend her mother made at the mental institution. Olivia is fearful of many things, but determination is her magic carpet, and it takes her on a ride that enlightens her about love, intuition, compassion and hope. She strives to understand the intricacies of her mother's illness one minute, and in another struggles with decisions of having sex with her new boyfriend. Her story is told in a voice that teeters on adulthood and teenage angst. Like tea, it is often bittersweet.
_
"Sweet Tea is a fine young adult story... So many titles on mental illness narrow the focus to coping and neglect the overall bigger picture of how a home life with mental illness can interact with a wider world outside home's front door...Not so Sweet Tea, which provides a more realistic portrait from a teen's viewpoint that embraces so much more than a singular concern...

...Sweet Tea offers a bittersweet taste of what life's all about, and will immerse young adult and adult readers alike in a life well lived. " - *D. Donovan, eBook Reviewer, Midwest Book Review*
_
http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Tea-Wendy-Lynn-Decker-ebook/dp/B00IP6GWQ2/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

I've been away, but I'm back to announce that my Young Adult fantasy novel, "Journey To Landaran" is now available on Kindle.

Aidah and her twin brother Tavish have always had a knack for getting into trouble. From pie stealing and pranks to hunting for magical creatures, they have always escaped notice in their tiny mountain village.

Until now.

Aidah begins seeing visions through her brother's eyes. He's a Firestarter, gifted with the Talent to control light and heat, destined to become a Sun Mage in the great city of Landaran. But he doesn't want to leave without his sister. As storm clouds gather, Aidah dreams of a beautiful man, a frightening man, calling to her.

She fears the truth. That she may be developing a Talent of her own, one that will change their lives forever.

The power to read minds. To possess bodies. To travel inside dreams. In the world of Ernid, Spirit is the ultimate power.

Nations will go to war over them.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IO7IXSC/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

My son's Trilogy that I helped him write is out - it's in my signature line below:

The Death Chronicles Trilogy: 

DON’T FEAR THE REAPER (Book 1): 

The day Nick Ramsay’s eighth-grade teacher drops dead in his classroom, Nick sees his first reaper. When another cloaked figure appears at his grandmother’s bedside, Nick issues an order for the vile creature to leave her alone. 

This simple act of defiance creates a domino effect that brings Fate and Death to Nick’s door and reveals his true lineage, throwing his world into chaos. To make matters worse, a group of rogue reapers declares war on humanity and Nick is the only one who can stop them. 

HIGHWAY TO HELL (Book 2) 

Nick Ramsay thinks there’s nothing worse than starting high school in a new town, especially in the sweltering Florida heat. 

But being cast as an outsider is a far cry from the danger of his pending rescue mission to Purgatory to save his father from the grip of Leviathan. 

KNOCKING ON HEAVEN’S DOOR (Book 3) 

As a senior in high school, Nick Ramsay should be focusing on his college choices, but instead, he's dealing with a tear between his world and Purgatory. Leviathan and a dozen demons are running amok in central Florida and Nick must herd them back into the underworld before Heaven opens its gates and sends down a pack of angry angels to clean up the mess.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

My latest YA novel is _Love, Life, and Surviving High School_.

_The offer changed everything._
Becca's in high school, but she hasn't been on the same page as her best friends since just before the start of middle school and she doesn't know exactly how things got so different. Not different in some edgy, gritty, she's-a-rebel way. More of a Yes-she's-a-dork way. Which makes it all the more amazing that while other friendships have crashed and burned all around them the four of girls have managed to stay Best Friends Forever. She doesn't need to share in her friends' spotlight. Becca's happy to follow along in the shadows, as long as she's not totally cast aside.

She's definitely not ready for guys. In fact, she just wants to skip right over high school and jump straight to twenty-two. By then she figures she will have gotten through her first date, first kiss, passed her driver's test, taken the SATs, filled out all those college applications, somehow survived living in a dorm and gotten her college degree without all the anxiety and drama.

Instead, just after silently deciding to not even think about guys and concentrate on school work for the next four years, she is instantly mesmerized by Brent, a seriously great-looking senior who also happens to have a long-time girlfriend, Claire. Not one to be the "other woman," Becca imagines creative ways for Claire to be out of Brent's life.

Meanwhile, Becca forms a strictly friends-only relationship with Colt. Becca and Colt turn out be good partners when it comes to studying, taking pictures for the school newspaper and working on a term paper together. But when one day Claire makes an offer about Brent that Becca can't resist, that changes everything.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

My YA novel, _My Fake Summer Boyfriend,_ is now out!
_Sun, surf, sand and Alex--Katie was swept away!

Katie eagerly agrees to pretend she is Alex's girlfriend for the summer in order to protect his job. Amid sundrenched waves, they develop a friendship that is on the verge of turning romantic, when who should arrive but Nicole, Alex's old girlfriend. In three days, Nicole ruins Katie's relationship with Alex. So Katie gets involved with Logan, Nicole's handsome older brother, though Alex is the one for her.

Soon enough Katie learns that fake romances can get out of hand and lead to complications she never imagined. _


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

I hope it's okay to put this here. My debut YA received a fantastic four stars from BigAl's Books & Pals. I am so delighted.

It might help to know, the sub genre of Far Out is Dystopian, and it's quite "girly", because it explores the maturing relationship between a father and a daughter as she becomes an adult. Other themes are astronomy, futuristic techy, herbalism and hippie culture. Just so y'all know...and don't get disappointed 'cos you bought something you weren't expecting to read. I say it's girly, but the guys enjoy it too. lol

http://booksandpals.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/far-out-fiona-faith-ross.html

A quick update. I haven't been on Kboards for a while because I have been ill and had a major operation, but I am on the mend now. There will be a sequel to Far Out, but right now I am working on a screenplay for my other project which is straight science fiction. It's good to be back.


----------



## nathanroten (Oct 16, 2014)

AEGIS: Catalyst Grove is a YA Urban Fantasy- currently free on Amazon for 2 more days- Oct. 16-17

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MSQ7EC6

Here is the blurb to see if it suits your fancy:

Be Careful What You Wish For. 
It Just May Be Given To You.

Many nights in the Greenwood Orphanage, visions of the loving parents flood the dreams of 15-year-old Graham. But these same dreams quickly dissolve into haunting nightmares. Just when Graham thinks he will escape the darkness of his mind, he wakes up only to find that the supernatural elements he imagined have manifested in real life.

In an effort to control his unexplainable power and protect those around him, Graham goes in search for the one man who may hold the answers he needs. That is until he wakes up and finds himself bound, with his head shrouded in a black hood. He wishes he could just go back, but it's too late. Nightmares seem the least of his worries now as ropes cut deeply into his wrists.

What is this group called Aegis? Why do they seem to have similar supernatural powers as him? And what do they want with him? With Graham's power is becoming more unpredictable with each turn of events, he questions whether knowing the truth is worth risking everything-even his own life.

Aegis is a Young Adult Urban Fantasy Thriller that is sure to keep you turning the pages until the surprising end.


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

Human history has been shaped by a series of revolutionaries: Genghis Khan, Lenin, Che Guevara, Simon Cowell and now a figure who eclipses them all...the one they called Keith Ramsbottom.
It all begins here. With a mission, some togas and a boy they called Keith.
http://www.amazon.com/Keith-Ramsbottom-Episode-Rebel-Leader-ebook/dp/B00I08C368/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1390554461&sr=1-8&keywords=scott+pixello

'It's all about the base, about the base, no rebel.'


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

Self promotion. 

Charley's final year at Fernleigh Manor is complicated by a runaway pegasus, unwanted Games Captainship, a dangerous new rival and, most of all, falling head over heels in love with another girl. What is a reluctant Senior Prefect to do?

A magical YA school story with a sapphic twist, the first in the Scholars and Sorcery series.



Scholars and Sorcery is a series of young adult fantasy novels set in an alternate version of 1950s England in which elves invaded in the far past, leaving magic and mythical creatures such as fairies and dragons behind them. It features lesbian heroines and a sweet dollop of romance.


----------



## Arcadia Page (Feb 15, 2015)

Just wanted to share a new YA novella that I've written. It falls more into the humor, drama, and coming of age genres.
From 02/16/15 to 02/18/15 it will be free for Kindle. Click on the picture for the Amazon page.



*Description:* Danielle is a high school grad from a perfect suburban neighborhood being fast-tracked to college by her parents. Desperate to blaze her own trail, but lacking any real direction of her own, she jumps the rails and plunges headlong into a world of creativity, art, and coffee.

What truths will she find at The Blue Room Café?


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Get your FREE copy of the YA romance: Hearts to Follow Series, June 3-5th!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O7VKY5E?*Version*=1&*entries*=0










The Hearts to Follow Series is made up of three YA contemporary romances!

JUST PRETENDING:When Nick comes back into Cam's life she is crushed to see his new girlfriend Gina is with him for the summer. Hoping jealousy will win Nick back, Cam convinces Josh to help her play the role of happy couple. Will their plan win Cam her dream guy, or will her dreams change the more they lie?

CHANGED?:Summer has known Nick for years. His reputation around school is less than desirable, but when school starts something is different. Nick is no longer with cheerleader Gina, but despite the rumor he cheated on her Summer is finding herself falling for his charm. Is he really different, or he is still the same guy from the rumors of partying and failing classes?

STAGE LIGHTS:Tessa has always been confident both on stage and off. However, this summer she lands a roles as Juliet and finds herself face to face with a real life Romeo. Can Tessa concentrate on the play instead of focusing on Anthony? Will their on stage romance lead to an off stage one as well? Only time will tell, under the stage lights!

Want to start reading sooner? Head over to Kindle now and get the first book, Just Pretending! (PERMAFREE!!)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MDWDSGQ?*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## ASA (May 30, 2015)

So many books I want to read now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

Holy moly, so many great books in this thread!

I just published a YA book of my own! It's a novells, *HELL'S BELLES: Book One*, and its available for 2.99 on Kindle or for FREE through Kindle Unlimited. The synopsis is below and a link to it is in my sig!

_California girl Emma Ayers' life has just been shaken by sudden tragedy. On top of losing everything, she's also been forced to move across the country to Charleston, South Carolina. Emma now lives in the infamous South-of-Broad section of the city surrounded by old money and even older mystery. It's a universe away from her normal teenage life and not just because of distance. Charleston holds its share of secrets and Emma seems to be part of the biggest one of all.

She just doesn't know it yet.

That's where Hell's Belles come in. It's one of the oldest debutante societies in the South and yet no one knows anything about them, only that you don't mess with a Belle.

Living among the mansions and manners of the Holy City, the Belles use their wiles and not a small bit of witchcraft to achieve their every mysterious ambition.

Their world and the old aristocratic rules they live by are about to collide with Emma's mundane and doleful life. Emma has always felt there was nothing extraordinary about her. What happens to a girl who finds out there's more to everything than she ever could have imagined?

(Hell's Belles is a serialized story that will be told over the Summer of 2015)_


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Right now, I am giving away three YA paranormal novels to new subscribers to my newsletter. Each one is the first book in its series.

You can get them here: http://eepurl.com/rZdR1


----------



## Brookedelira (May 5, 2018)

I would love to add my debut novel *Feral phantom*, the book in my sig, to this awesome list.

Genre: YA Action/Adventure

Book Blurb:

The fast-paced worlds of parkour and capoeira are Nanda's only escape from the animal emotions that haunt her every hour. When she wakes up on a dark hillside with the past three days wiped from her memory, everything changes. Her weak parkour skills -- gone. This is the new Nanda, and she can leap over rooftops like an urban ninja.

Searching for answers, she stumbles on a wildlife trafficking empire that hides a menacing secret. Nanda is determined to finally save the animals who call to her, but can an over-powered teen succeed where the police failed? Nanda's Brazilian training partner Tiago just wants to protect her, and animal rights blogger Eric is in it for the fame, but Nanda is ready to track the operation to its roots. All while unraveling the mystery of who unlocked her strange powers -- and why.


----------



## Saffron (May 22, 2013)

Mine is officially published as "Children's Literature" but I've written it to appeal to YA. The animals range in age from kids to grown-ups because I intended it as a family read, so I hope it will interest some of you guys. I'll be working out some price promo on Kindle too, in the future. If you want a birthday or celebration gift for someone, it's available in paperback too. Grateful for feedback, reviews and comments, too. I've collected 3 reviews so far on Amazon.

Flat Squirrel


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow! Lots of great books in this thread. I don't see too many books for boys so.. I'd like to recommend a couple of boy books by Katie Kennedy: 
What Goes Up and Learning to Swear in America. https://www.amazon.com/Katie-Kennedy/e/B01J0ITRHO/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1533734128&sr=1-1

And blatant self-promotion: I have a contemporary YA that I released just last month: BOUND: https://www.amazon.com/BOUND-Vijaya-Bodach-ebook/dp/B07F7L4Z1B/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1533734261&sr=8-1

Set in Pullman, WA, home of Washington State University (Go Cougs!). Seventeen-year-old Rebecca Joshi, an adopted girl from India, burn survivor, and primary caretaker of her intellectually disabled sister, Joy, has one dream-to be a physician. Her traditional Indian father relies upon Rebecca to care for Joy while he buries himself in work to drown his grief over his wife's death. Leaving home is the only way Rebecca can envision reaching her goal. She helps Joy develop greater independence, and is devastated when Joy becomes pregnant. Rebecca tussles-with her father and with herself-over who is responsible for Joy and her baby. When Rebecca discovers the truth of what happened the day she was burned, she struggles to hold onto her dream while wrestling with questions of life, love, and responsibility.

Happy reading all.


----------

